# subchorionic hematoma



## fisherdawnmarie (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions on the correct diagnosis code to use for subchorionic hematoma in a patient that is pregnant?

Thank you.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Mar 20, 2009)

For a patient that is undelivered:
656.83 fetal and placental problem, affecting management of mother antepartum. 
Try that and see what you think.


----------

